# Need hitch help



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

https://www.etrailer.com/hitch-2018_Chevrolet_Cruze.htm

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Chevrolet/Cruze/2018/C11439.html?vehicleID=201845162

I see the frame mount version excludes. Bit whats really different. Do i REALLY need to use the other style where i need to take off the bumper?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Oops. Excludes diesel i meant to say


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

I put the draw tite on my '17 diesel sedan, no regrets. It's cheaper AND better built. Don't be discouraged by the bumper removal, there's very little to it, took me under an hour and I took my time. Just do the removal in temps above 50 degrees, the bumper is very forgiving flex wise the warmer it is. The notch that you need to make doesn't even need to be really clean because you literally would have to jamb your head under the car to see it...

Here's the link to the one I ordered for my diesel sedan.

https://www.etrailer.com/Trailer-Hitch/Chevrolet/Cruze/2017/24943.html?vehicleID=201761928


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

I can answer any questions you have, or try to snag some pics if you need them.


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

Just curious, what are you going to pull?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

A trailer of course...


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I posted this as a help. It's not a difficult job. https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/trailer-hitch-install.223889/#post-3083545


----------

